# Print Master Gold 4.0



## camteddybear (Aug 6, 2008)

I am having trouble with the layering portion of this program all of a sudden. I have used this program for years. I am running a Mac OS X 10.3.9. Any tips or hints for this problem would be very welcome.

camteddybear


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if I can help you with a 10-year old app. I actually still have PrintMaster Gold installed on my Mac, but I can't use it because I have misplaced the CD that has all the graphics files.
I will SUGGEST that you look at something more modern that can replace PrintMaster. Its competition was Print Shop Deluxe, which has survived and morphed into The Print Shop 2, doesn't need Classic like PrintMaster does, and with (probably) much of the graphics functions that you like. Check that out, and see what you think: http://www.mackiev.com/print_shop.html


----------



## gymnos (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the same problem as CamTeddyBear.  I had Printmaster Gold 4.0 on an older Mac Performa and worked great.  Then, purchased an iMac G4 and it still worked most of the time (although it wasn't supposed to on G3 and G4 Macs).  Now, I have upgraded to the new iMac w/os 10.5.6.  Cannot install or open my files and Broderbund is not upgrading this for Mac. 

Yesterday, finally, I broke down and purchased PrintShop 2.0 as suggested. This will work OK for new creations (although not as good as Printmaster).   My question to all:  Is there anyway to access, import or otherwise get to my old Printmaster 4.0 files? Can they be imported to Printshop?  I do not find that in the instructions.   I have lots of work saved that I need to use and don't want to recreate even if I could. I have saved all of that to a file on my external HD.  

Need lots of help here!  Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

